# Questions ??



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We are joining Pride of Dakota. I did find a couple of people that advertise gm soap. But the one lady uses powered gm and she is the one that wrinkled her nose up when we asked her if she milks her own goats. :/. But I found one that said they use raw goats milk and a vegetable base glycerin for the soap. How is this done?? Would you consider this a home made soap? Thanks Carolyn :goat


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm a total soap snob and do not consider melt and pour (if that's what she means by glycerine based soap) to be handcrafted. It totally laughs in the face of those of us who start from scratch. I think CP or HP feels much nicer, but a lot of people just want the very prettiest thing and a lot of MP's are that way! I have on occasion used MP for kids soaps cause they like the clear things with animals in them and such and I know vicki uses MP for her loofahs, I guess there is a place...

I can't figure how anyone can add raw GM to Melt and pour though and have it saponify so I wonder if that's really what she means. A lot of people tout how handcrafted soap does not have the glycerin removed like store soap so that could be what she means, but usually when I see that I think melt and pour.

Bethany


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Well thats what I thought. Melt and pour and I don't consider that a "real" soap. But I was wondering how she used raw goats milk in it. I know there are goat people in North Dakota that milk goats and use their milk for soap, but they haven't joined Pride of Dakota. Pride of Dakota helps promote Dakota made products. They have big shows and a website. Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

or she could be adding glycerine to her cp/hp


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki does not use M&P in her loofa's! That's just the worst sort of slander you could say  Well not really, I do classes in M&P for the MHMR folks, 

I also am a purist, and shoot adveritising your goatmilk soap like I do at shows, milk loveling donated by the glamore girls at Lonesome Doe, with a picture of the girls. Folks love this. 

Now M&P is lovely and if this shop does open, it's hinging right now on her replacing the carpet.....I will find someone who does those M&P mums to put in a showcase of lovely soaps, CP, HP and M&P. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry Vicki! :blush I thought you said you did...It is the worst kind of slander :biggrin

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Another soap snob here, I also don't feel that MP is a handmade product.. And although I don't care if others sell it, it just burns me when they say it is handmade, it is not handmade.
Just melted down with additives.. there is a difference
Many of the melt and pour bases have chemicals in them not so different from commerical soaps.. Not for me I guess.. 
Barbara


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh I'm SOO glad I'm not alone in thinking that M&P isn't homemade soap! DH tried to argue with me--he used to make handmade dipped candles so I compared melting down wax beads into molds and calling them homemade candles and he finally got it. I'd like to join Pride of Dakota also but I'm not ready yet


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

:laughcry :laughcry You guys are a riot with the soap snobbery----Ok, I will show up at the SA meetings too--- I am a soap snob. No m&p for me either ( even though some are beautiful!)


----------

